# [By Demand] - Digit March 2007



## Sirius (Jan 29, 2007)

Shoot


----------



## avinandan (Jan 29, 2007)

I want an article or a Fast Track On Programming and also an comparision of different broadband ISPs.


----------



## SE><IE (Jan 29, 2007)

What about an article on Tablet PCs. What you can do with your Tablet PC blah blah!


----------



## Pathik (Jan 29, 2007)

hey do we hav a new admin here....
btw i want suse 10.2 dvd....
and pls pls pls pay heed to this section this time..


----------



## rishitells (Jan 29, 2007)

Hey i want the review of broadband ISPs
and also these-
1. SUSE Latest version or UBUNTU LINUX
2. LCD MONITOR REVIEW
3. Games posters and screenshots


----------



## Manshahia (Jan 29, 2007)

Some articles related to Linux newbies.
Like Programming, installing softwares etc.
Thnx


----------



## Tech Geek (Jan 29, 2007)

Fast track to FLASH
plsss
FC6


----------



## harikrishnat (Jan 29, 2007)

i too want fast track on  FLASH  please ! ! !

pleaseeee ! ! !


----------



## anandk (Jan 29, 2007)

Sirius said:
			
		

> Shoot



ok ! *smilies.sofrayt.com/%5E/b0/togo.gif


----------



## aditya.shevade (Jan 29, 2007)

^^ . How about some tuts on linux? I mean some articles in the CD/DVD in form of an Ebook?


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jan 30, 2007)

where is the feb preview??????????


----------



## kumarmohit (Jan 30, 2007)

First things First Welcome to the Party Sirius (Considering that this is your first post)

*Animatrix movies*
Available for download @ (if they are allowed for redistribution of course)
*www.intothematrix.com/

*CyberDefenderFREE 2.0 - The All-Free Internet Security Suite.*
Available here : *www.cyberdefender.com/products.html

*Fan Movie of Star wars titled Star Wars:Revelations*
Official Site:
*panicstruckpro.com/revelations/

Details R Here
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Star_Wars:_Revelations




> *From *panicstruckpro.com/revelation...ons_about.html*
> 
> Revelations will be FREE for everyone to download (and hopefully enjoy) here online.


Give the DVD images if possible else the DivX, better than downloading the MOV or WMVetc

Webaroo's Wikipedia Webpack
(In a special issue considering its size)

~ Total Commander PowerPack
~ All Windows XP Powertoys from
*www.majorgeeks.com/Microsoft_...Toys_d710.html
~ Sabayon Linux (Whenever you want to give a distro - there's a full (DVD) and a light (CD) version)
~ Pinnacle Studio 10X demo (if available)
~ Any Free Game from
*www.simsarchive.jumbahost.com/freegames3.php
And Plz make a Fast track on MacOSX, CCNA, MSCE2003 or RHCE
(If any of this is included earlier u can ofcourse leave it out)


----------



## koolbluez (Jan 30, 2007)

*209.85.62.23/html/emoticons/ninja.gif *209.85.62.23/65/184/emo/shooting.gif *forums.tweaktown.com/images/smilies/ar15firing.gif  *phtema.com/images/smilies/236_EGG-PULEMET.gif *phtema.com/images/smilies/239_EGG-SHOOT.gif*forums.tweaktown.com/images/smilies/grenade.gif
Heh..heh.... Fragged u...

BTW... I'ld like u to bring in more free action games. And _really useful_ freeware.


----------



## streetfire (Jan 30, 2007)

Microsoft Visual Studio Professional Trial Please...
As we use Visual Studio for most projects plese provide one....

*www.microsoft.com/downloads/info.aspx?na=90&p=&SrcDisplayLang=en&SrcCategoryId=&SrcFamilyId=b2c27a7f-d875-47d5-b226-e2578a116e12&u=http%3a%2f%2fdownload.microsoft.com%2fdownload%2fe%2f0%2f4%2fe04de840-8f6b-4fe5-ac3d-d3ad8e4c2443%2fEn_vs_2005_Pro_90_Trial.img
This is the link to download

Many of us were benifeted when u provided the MS Office 2007 Beta..Thankyou......
Linux Newbies also...


PLEASE MAKE A REVIEW OF THE Latest Operating Sysstems like
>Vista
>Mac
>Suse
>Fedorra
...etc
Thanks and Bye


----------



## soham (Jan 30, 2007)

Will you guys bring up a decent Vista review? Now that it is launched at least come up with 10 PAGE review highlighting all the versions. Also try and include Adobe Photoshop 3 Beta.


----------



## smj (Jan 30, 2007)

1. New star soccer 3 trial (10 mb) from www.newstarsoccer.com 
and its commentry update (45 mb) from *www.nssunplugged.com
its a great single player football game. you'll love it.

2. Photoshop cs3 trial

3. DrWindows -1.4 mb


----------



## bkpeerless (Jan 30, 2007)

plz give service pack 2 of windows xp 
plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## csczero (Jan 31, 2007)

I want  games from oldies can u arrange that   those r close to my heart 

1. Microsoft Close Combat - A bridge Too Far
2. Ace Ventura - The Game 
3. Grand Theft Auto 1


----------



## Madhu_Kartha (Jan 31, 2007)

Pl. include Kai's Powergoo in your future CD


----------



## dfordigit (Jan 31, 2007)

*Norton Antivirus 2007 Final*

Norton Antivirus 2007 Final


Norton Antivirus 2007 Final


Norton Antivirus 2007 Final


Norton Antivirus 2007 Final

ADOBE PHOTOSHOP CS3 FINAL


ADOBE PHOTOSHOP CS3 FINAL


ADOBE PHOTOSHOP CS3 FINAL

ADOBE PHOTOSHOP CS3 FINAL


----------



## soham (Jan 31, 2007)

Adobe Photoshop CS3 final isnt out yet. Norton Antivirus has already been provided.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jan 31, 2007)

What else ... 
I want Anna Kournikova on Cover Page !!


----------



## koolbluez (Jan 31, 2007)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
And I want Miss Pouting Lips...*www.mybuddyicons.com/data/thumbnails/5/female42.gif Angelina Jolie... *www.comicguide.net/images/smilies/cunao.gif


----------



## hullap (Jan 31, 2007)

I think you should provide Sensible soccer(the new I think 2006)All soccer fans will love it (I saw it on gamer tv)


----------



## Tech Geek (Jan 31, 2007)

jamesbond007 said:
			
		

> What else ...
> I want Anna Kournikova on Cover Page !!


Weird Demand


----------



## starscream (Jan 31, 2007)

I guess these software needs to be included in next issue:


QT 4.2.2 windows evaluation [ 56.MB ]
Turbo explorer compiler from Borland
Virtual PC 2006 
VMware 2006
Matlab tutorials & ebooks


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Jan 31, 2007)

I too want Fast track on Flash....

And if possible Vista Beta 2 or RC1 for trial for those who can not download it...plzz...it legal i hope...


----------



## Spawn Freak (Feb 1, 2007)

A topic on What is VoIP n how to set it up on indian BroadBand ISPs.

Also what are the basic differences b/w DSL, ADSL, ADSL2+ n VDSL.

PLZ!


----------



## Sykora (Feb 1, 2007)

I second LCD Monitors at the test center. I'd also like a resource list of places to buy hardware in cities other than Mumbai. Websites would also be useful. Agent 001 always stays in Mumbai and doesn't travel interstate.


----------



## purple86 (Feb 1, 2007)

please have a detailed article on vista and office 2007 , it's various versions (including prices) its comparison with xp and office xp/2003 . please also give the current price of the old versions ( xp). this will help us in deciding what to buy


----------



## Tapomay (Feb 2, 2007)

*CD/DVD*
Movavi VideoSuite
InterVideo WinDVD 8 Platinum
Ulead Video Studio 10 Plus
Photoshop Elements 5
Adobe Premier Elements 3
Cyberlink PowerDirector 5
Microsoft Digital Image Suite
Corel Snapfire Plus

*Mag*
MP3 Player Shootout (with an elaborate review on iPod)

*Fast Track*
Mac/Flash


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 2, 2007)

Please include a DO IT YOURSELF article on ANYTHING.But publish it for sure.


----------



## qams (Feb 2, 2007)

streetfire said:
			
		

> Microsoft Visual Studio Professional Trial Please...
> As we use Visual Studio for most projects plese provide one....
> 
> 
> ...


 
 
Yes Plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz 
Microsoft Visual Studio Professional 180 days trial
here is the link of 3420.57MB
*download.microsoft.com/download/6/f/5/6f5f7a01-50bb-422d-8742-c099c8896969/En_vs_2005_vsts_180_Trial.img

__________
Plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz 
Provide in the March DVD
Microsoft Visual Studio Team Suite Edition 180 days trial
here is the link of 3420.57MB
*download.microsoft.com/download/6/f/5/6f5f7a01-50bb-422d-8742-c099c8896969/En_vs_2005_vsts_180_Trial.img
we really want this.
Plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
__________
Plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz zzzzzzzzz 
Provide in the March DVD
Microsoft Visual Studio Team Suite Edition 180 days trial
here is the link of 3420.57MB
*download.microsoft.com/downlo..._180_Trial.img
we really want this.
Plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz zzzzzzzzz


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 2, 2007)

19" LCD wide-screen monitor video footage review & buying guides plzzzzzzz

software list
Corel Paint Shop Pro Photo XI 
Corel Snapfire Plus
Xtras - Creative Edition


----------



## nikunj (Feb 2, 2007)

pls pls include open suse in next month.


----------



## bkpeerless (Feb 2, 2007)

there is a free monthly gaming magzine pczene on the net in pda form. why dont digit give this every month. 
it will satisfr all gamers buying digit


----------



## sasikiranu (Feb 2, 2007)

Need either Mandriva Linux 2007 or Open SuSE 10.2 or Mandriva's Metisse(Mandriva One 2007)  

Regards.


----------



## Ron (Feb 2, 2007)

i need the book by vishal gupta....................


----------



## vavinashraju (Feb 2, 2007)

plz give some vista compatible softwares...........i think u should add a new section on your cd and dvd for softwares compatible with vista.....are listening .......................


----------



## contactpraven2001 (Feb 3, 2007)

i thought this By demand section is just for fun the digit member does not read it. i think people are requesting for fast track on flash or on Php but these people have no respect for digit readers...... they do what they want........


----------



## deba_2k_1 (Feb 3, 2007)

do these DIGIT guys really take this section seriously???? If yes , then here's my  demand:  SuSE 10.2 DVD
             Fast Track on Programming or Flash 
             Mag: Why we should/should not move towards Vista from XP?? (I mean what are the really worthy things that we can do with Vista which we can't do with XP)


----------



## smj (Feb 3, 2007)

Please gennie make my 3 wishes come true

1. New star soccer 3 trial (10 mb) from www.newstarsoccer.com 
and its commentry update (45 mb) from *www.nssunplugged.com
its a great single player football game. you'll love it.

2. DrWindows -1.4 mb

3. win xp 64 bit edition trial (*www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/64bit/facts/trial.mspx)

4. Microsoft Office Compatibility Pack for Word, Excel, and PowerPoint 2007 File Formats (*www.microsoft.com/downloads/detail...70-3AE9-4AEE-8F43-C6BB74CD1466&displaylang=en)


----------



## blackpearl (Feb 3, 2007)

Max Payne2 mods

Elements Of Style (EOS) - 358MB
*mods.moddb.com/8054/elements-of-style-eos/

7th Serpent - 159MB
*mods.moddb.com/6825/7th-serpent/


----------



## Siddharth Maheshwari (Feb 4, 2007)

What abt some gud english songs .I like them


----------



## ╬Switch╬ (Feb 4, 2007)

PLeaSEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE give us digit readers some good LINUX distros.
PC World gave Fedora Core 6 2 months ago!!!!
And this month they have Open SuSE.
They have even given Ubuntu 6.10!!!!!!!


----------



## the.kaushik (Feb 4, 2007)

Tech Geek said:
			
		

> Fast track to FLASH
> plsss
> FC6


same


----------



## 7mm (Feb 5, 2007)

*L-I-N-U-X*.................In Demand Here, There.........Everywhere. I Don't Know Why DIGIT Has Stop Adding Linux Distro, But May Be It's The Right Time To Do So.

*Requesting One :*

*1.* OpenSuSE 10.1 / 2
*2.* Mandriva 2007
*3.* Fedora Core 6 / 7 Beta

                    Since We'll Have The Tool(Hopefully), We Better Get Some Good Tutorials From & In DIGIT Style Too. Please!


----------



## abhijangda (Feb 5, 2007)

It will be good to send Mandrake or Fedora Core or Suse Linux iso images it will be good. I am using Windows and also want to uses linx.


----------



## cooldip10 (Feb 6, 2007)

Hey Add WMP11
And A Trackmaina FUll Vrsion..

ANy open sorce multimedia software

_______________________________
**********GOOD ENGLISH SONGS ALSO*********


----------



## Pathik (Feb 6, 2007)

dont bother givin any linux distro now...
most of them (os10.2,fc6,mandriva07) hav been already given by other mags... if a new distro releases then try to give it first...


----------



## clmlbx (Feb 6, 2007)

digit archive final 

latest autopatcher full

winzip 11

adobe reader 8

divx 6.5

you are providing movies so plz include some cartoon movies like aladdin,lion king or something like that   .


----------



## srk (Feb 7, 2007)

Hi! Please include *Adobe Acrobat Reader 8.0* in your future CD/DVD. Thanks.


----------



## led_shankar (Feb 7, 2007)

SE><IE said:
			
		

> What about an article on Tablet PCs. What you can do with your Tablet PC blah blah!



!!!! You have a tablet? Me too!

I'd love an article on Tablets... but I doubt if digit could gove it the coverage it deserves, since most people wouldn't relate to it (not exactly a very popular device)

Perhaps they could give us a list of links to usefule tablet sites... ah forget it.


I'd like to "demand" a big article on the crap-free PC issue highlited in Escape, page 136 of the feb Issue. Please, pretty please ... And with an Indian context, okay?
__________


			
				deba_2k_1 said:
			
		

> do these DIGIT guys really take this section seriously????



Is that a sincere question? I hope you aren't being bitterly rhetorical, because many of the "demands" I have made have been seen through into the mag.


----------



## blackpearl (Feb 7, 2007)

led_shankar said:
			
		

> deba_2k_1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes some demands are met. It depends on the demand; s/w from Adobe, Microsoft etc could not be given away without permission I guess. Hence sometimes they don't appear on the DVD.


----------



## led_shankar (Feb 7, 2007)

blackpearl said:
			
		

> Yes some demands are met. It depends on the demand; s/w from Adobe, Microsoft etc could not be given away without permission I guess. Hence sometimes they don't appear on the DVD.


Some of the "demands" are also a little unrealistic. esp the ones that ask for 3000 full versions of paid software....  they creep up every now and then, don't they


----------



## RaghuKL (Feb 7, 2007)

direct x 9.0 c feb 2007 release. please


----------



## aku (Feb 7, 2007)

||========================||
||======Dream Linux 2.2======||
||========================||


----------



## soham (Feb 7, 2007)

Fast Track to Vista


----------



## madmax_tt (Feb 7, 2007)

*Re: [By Demand] - Digit April 2007*

Fast Track To 3ds Max Please


----------



## darkvirus (Feb 7, 2007)

hmm..then try giving y to use vista and not ues use it!!!
 also compare vista and xp more detailly and an nice review


----------



## sushantvirdi (Feb 7, 2007)

Microsoft Office 2007 Trial....
Please...


----------



## led_shankar (Feb 7, 2007)

@kind pplz at digit:

Is it feasable to provide one of the ISO images from here in the issue?

*livecd.sourceforge.net/


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 7, 2007)

Dudes no need for anything,just give us the money for a super fast connection and we will download it ourselves


----------



## Cool G5 (Feb 8, 2007)

Article on symbian v2,3 .


----------



## DDIF (Feb 8, 2007)

Can You please add FEDORA CORE LINUX DISTRO on your CD, which you've reviewed in your APRIL FAST TRACK. And an article on Shortcums of LINUX. Thanks


----------



## vinayaksagar (Feb 9, 2007)

Respected Sir,

I thank you adding Crystal XP in Feb issue by accepting my request...

As i am having Tally 7.2 and thier requirement of lunix is of Redhat,i request you to kindly add an iso image of Redhat Lunix in the coming issue..

Regards,
Vinayak


----------



## aneesh kalra (Feb 9, 2007)

please give some more do it yourself articles like the cooloing article you guys gave in the jan issue or like the bullet time video one.Can we please have afast track on designing using software like 3d max,autocad and maya .


----------



## topgear (Feb 10, 2007)

To TEAM DIGIT & MODERATORS & ADMINS OF THE FORUM:

I think it is impossible for you to add contents into your magazine,
CD/DVD after a particular time.

So, I request you to mention a particular timeline for a current month
after which we shouldn't request softwares, articles etc for that month.

For example: "Don't Request to Add Cotents After 18th feb,2007"

Consider my request....................................................


----------



## skippednote (Feb 10, 2007)

Please send the latest version of photoshop 
Vista themes icons cursors and wallpapers  and a 10-15 page article on Vista
some game video's and wallpapers Also send the FPS Creater
Send some game to which work on old pc's


----------



## SGS_001 (Feb 10, 2007)

I would like to know how / with what minimal overheads & investments I can actually use the Internal DVD Writer (Liteon one which comes with your 5yr subscription) with a Laptop (instead of using it as an internal drive) 

Is this possible? Can this be detailed in the next issue plz?


----------



## kertz (Feb 10, 2007)

What if a selection of the best freeware software made in India?


----------



## SGS_001 (Feb 10, 2007)

How about providing some free Portfolio Management Softwares that we can use to manage our Investment Portfolio -- given the current market scenario, I'm sure many would benefit from this rather than trying to use any of the online Portfolio Management solutions...


----------



## sauravktr (Feb 11, 2007)

Fast track on Symbian / Networking / Broadband.
Articles on Programming,WiFi Networking,Tips & Tricks on Pc


----------



## delivi (Feb 11, 2007)

trial vesion fo Photoshop CS3 and Photoshop lightroom


----------



## rishitells (Feb 11, 2007)

PLEASE


UBUNTU LINUX LATEST

UBUNTU LINUX LATEST

UBUNTU LINUX LATEST

UBUNTU LINUX LATEST

UBUNTU LINUX LATEST

UBUNTU LINUX LATEST
UBUNTU LINUX LATEST
UBUNTU LINUX LATEST


----------



## mobileman (Feb 11, 2007)

hi admin,

what my suggesion s,

     a detailed article abt SOHO.its advantages ,some resources,possible ways etc etc..or an article abt some genuine sources for getting BPO works.

      it will b so helpfull to readers like me,to make a small earnings, for spending to upgrade our tech knowledge. atleast.

what others thinking ?


----------



## akshit (Feb 11, 2007)

Please include MS Office 2007 trial.


----------



## DDIF (Feb 12, 2007)

The Distro Fedora Core 6 Pls Pls Pls Pls Add this on DVD.


----------



## SGS_001 (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: [By Demand] - Digit March 2007 -- External DVD Writer & HDD*

While last month saw the DVD Writer review, it was not trying to cover much on the External DVD Writers... 

Would like to see both reviews as well as Agent_001's tips on buying External DVD Writers (specifically for use with Laptops) and External Hard Disks.

Just incase any of these were covered recently, plz. do let me know the issue which covers these.


----------



## aneesh kalra (Feb 12, 2007)

delivi said:
			
		

> trial vesion fo Photoshop CS3 and Photoshop lightroom


cs3 beta is already there in this months digit


			
				akshit said:
			
		

> Please include MS Office 2007 trial.


ms office 2007 in august dvd


----------



## topgear (Feb 13, 2007)

1. Adobe FrameMaker® 7.2
2. Adobe InDesign® CS2
3. Adobe PageMaker® 7.0
4. Adobe Creative Suite 2
5. Adobe GoLive® CS2
5. Adobe After Effects® 7.0


----------



## lalam (Feb 13, 2007)

Maybe a fast track on networking. Wouldn't mind a trial version of ashampoo office 2006.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Feb 14, 2007)

benchmarking software and hardware information software (everest) better than this software and give a fast track book for using mother board component like chip,socket etc


----------



## srk (Feb 14, 2007)

What about ebook on Spreadsheets!


----------



## freebird (Feb 15, 2007)

rpath linux or foresight linux-its a different distro.pls include guys@digit...
www.rpath.com
www.foresightlinux.org/downloads


----------



## Hillrider (Feb 15, 2007)

GOM player latest version and all missing plugins


----------



## lalam (Feb 15, 2007)

Ashampoo Office 2006 Trial please


----------



## harikrishnat (Feb 15, 2007)

Ron said:
			
		

> i need the book by vishal gupta....................




i toooooooo


----------



## mondenath (Feb 16, 2007)

need fast track and digit book as pdf of 2006 again
__________
need fast track and digit book as pdf of 2006 again


vista evaluation version of both 32 bit and 64 bit on a dual layer dvd will boost all the readers. a must for consideration


regarding the review the laptop and notebook . considering different os like for server , xp , vista


----------



## dias (Feb 16, 2007)

System Mechanic professional 7


----------



## lalam (Feb 16, 2007)

Ashampoo Office 2006


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Feb 16, 2007)

Please add 

Supreme Commander Demo

and 

Act of War : High Treason Demo.

Or 

Give me a 2 Mbps unlimited connection. I myself will download instead of begging you from like august 2006.


----------



## Cool G5 (Feb 16, 2007)

I want Ubuntu latest version.


And CT wins the round


----------



## upendra_gp (Feb 16, 2007)

Please Windows Vista 32bit version 6000 build!!!
PLEASE!
If not then atleast give us Vista Transformation Pack 6 final.
Also give the latest RyanVM's XP update pack because that will help many people like me.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Feb 16, 2007)

upendra_gp said:
			
		

> Please *Windows Vista 32bit version 6000 build!!!*
> PLEASE!
> If not then atleast give us Vista Transformation Pack 6 final.
> Also give the latest RyanVM's XP update pack because that will help many people like me.



That is illegal for it to be given in magazine. Go and speed 20000 for windows ultimate 

Which connection do you ?.


----------



## arunks (Feb 17, 2007)

Acronis disk director suite 10.007


----------



## qams (Feb 17, 2007)

Nero 7.7.5 English Trial  Vista Ready
Ulead PhotoImpact 12 Trial
Intel Motherboard Vista drivers
And more Vista Ready softwares...


----------



## rajivnedungadi (Feb 17, 2007)

lalam said:
			
		

> Maybe a fast track on networking. Wouldn't mind a trial version of ashampoo office 2006.



Why a trial version when Computer Active is given the full version of the 2006 version on their this months disc
__________
Microsoft Office Accounting 2007
Microsoft Office Accounting 2007
Microsoft Office Accounting 2007

Its Free Now
__________
Fast Track on Vista
Fast Track on Networking


----------



## caleb (Feb 17, 2007)

With the release of Vista and all the publicity surrounding AERO it'd be nice to have some coverage for the Open Source alternative i.e BERYL running on SABAYON, FEDORA, UBUNTU , OPEN SUSE etc etc eg.what are the stability issues to watch out for and the work arounds for the same.

The bottom line is "upping" Linux coverage in the magazine...but making it simple for absolute beginners to understand to increase the popularity of Linux. I think a detailed (SIMPLE to undersatnd) installation instructions of any of the popular linux distos with BERYL.


----------



## dipak15 (Feb 17, 2007)

I wana a test section on mobile fone...as dat is published in june 2006 issue....right now lots of new mobile has came in the market...also sum of the mobile in dat issue r not now popular


----------



## freebird (Feb 17, 2007)

caleb said:
			
		

> With the release of Vista and all the publicity surrounding AERO it'd be nice to have some coverage for the Open Source alternative i.e BERYL running on SABAYON, FEDORA, UBUNTU , OPEN SUSE etc etc eg.what are the stability issues to watch out for and the work arounds for the same.
> 
> The bottom line is "upping" Linux coverage in the magazine...but making it simple for absolute beginners to understand to increase the popularity of Linux. I think a detailed (SIMPLE to undersatnd) installation instructions of any of the popular linux distos with BERYL.


is a welcome...most windows users yet to know that Linux distros looks gr8 with such 3D effects using compiz or Beryl...aero is a $hity crap.
have a look @ a Linux screenshot:
*upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/thumb/9/95/Fc6-beryl-2.png/300px-Fc6-beryl-2.png

btw pls include distros like sabayon,linux-xp(for windows xp fanboys) and rpath linux or foresight linux..more linux contents needed


----------



## mandarab (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi!
This is my first post here, hope the post is at the right place. Since the leading products from Microsoft, like Vista & Office 2007, come with a 30 day user experience without activation, I would very much like you to provide these in your forthcoming issue. Just as you gave beta versions & the office suite(wordperfect) from Corel. Similarly, will you provide latest version of Sisoftware-Sandra that's been introduced. Also, a fast track on Vista, flash programing Pls. Something on DX10 & it's likelyhood of being made available for XP,something abt XP SP3 Pls.


----------



## Jayakrishnan (Feb 18, 2007)

********Include these in cd or dvd******
Latest version of Autopater XP
Latest version of nVidia Graphics Driver
Latest version of nVidia nforce Audio Driver


----------



## led_shankar (Feb 19, 2007)

'Umble request:

You gave us a SUPERB FastTrack to linux last year. I used that alone to install xubuntu on my comp. It was an excellent resource for gaining a foothold into the linux world.

I request now that you give a more advanced version of a Linux FastTrack, that would teach us how to make the most of the OS. Thank you.


----------



## qams (Feb 19, 2007)

Everything related to Windows Vista. 
also Office 2007 
(Softwares + Tutorials + latest news + Updates + Drivers)

e.g. 
Ulead Products (Vista Ready)
Nero 7.7.x.x (Vista Ready)
etc................................
__________
*Everything related to Windows Vista*
*(Softwares + Tutorials + latest news + Updates + Drivers)*

e.g. 
Ulead Products (Vista Ready)
Nero 7.7.x.x Only Engilsh Version (Vista Ready)
etc................................


----------



## lalam (Feb 20, 2007)

rajivnedungadi said:
			
		

> Why a trial version when Computer Active is given the full version of the 2006 version on their this months disc



I didn't know that! Anyways would request digit to include the same once again and yep the full version please


----------



## scott123 (Feb 20, 2007)

What about fedora core 6 dvd iso.


----------



## madmoody (Feb 20, 2007)

I need trial versions of some good video editors like Power Director,Ulead etc...if there r freeware sw u can gie them too,,,,,,im very much in need of them!!!!plz..include them in the march issue


----------



## lalsingh (Feb 21, 2007)

1) Avg free profession edition
2) open suse 10.2 DVD iso
3) nero ultra latest edition trial


----------



## 1c3m4n (Feb 21, 2007)

How bout the following
1) MS OFFICE 2007 trial
2) OpenSUSE 10.2
3) Vista Transformation Pack 6
__________
Well any new Linux distro would please me.

Also howbout getting a trial of Roxio Easy Media creator
__________
A FastTrack on building custom gaming and entertainment PC's would be great too


----------



## rajivnedungadi (Feb 22, 2007)

scott123 said:
			
		

> What about fedora core 6 dvd iso.



Wait for two more months and we will  have FC7


----------



## vivektheone (Feb 22, 2007)

yeah some news and previews of dx 10 would be a good idea....


----------



## emailaatif786 (Feb 22, 2007)

*600MB Wallpapers*

Kaspersky VirusDatabase Updates
__________


			
				1c3m4n said:
			
		

> How bout the following
> 1) MS OFFICE 2007 trial
> 2) OpenSUSE 10.2
> 3) Vista Transformation Pack 6
> ...


No not :Microsoft Office 2007 Trail. Just go to *www.microsoft.com/office/india/
Click on GET EVALUATION CD FREE and you will get an original office Trail CD(s). That will also save 600Mb of space in DIGIT DVD., which may be filled with Wallpapers


----------

